# HELP. Commercial Painting Bid.



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)




----------



## Gilbot (Apr 10, 2017)

*Commercial work*

Retired painting contractor, did stores and restaurants in Chicago area. Bid on supercuts a few times, never got one. Changing over to commercial takes time but u get used to it, and the pay outs take longer. I don't think it would be that hard for u unless u are going to do large job like $ 60,000 - 100,000. Unless they changed supercut would be about $ 2000 - 5000. Spray the exposed ceiling and paint walls with a gap between the two. Ins. village license, work comp, if heavy union may have to deal with them. If u move to commercial slowly the money wont be a problem.


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

A simple useful reply post was given near the start of this convo.


----------

